# Maca powder safety while nursing?



## tphoenix516 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been reading up on raw foods & came across maca root powder.
It's supposed to help with adrenal fatigue, among other health benefits. I have Fibromyalgia, so exhaustion is an issue for me. Esp chasing an 11mo-old around all day now! I'm researching & so far I can't find anything on LLL or kellymom. Companies that sell it don't rec it during pregnancy (ovary-stimulating IIRC) but claim it's safe during nursing, with the caveat that it can increase fertility. Fine by us, we're thinking about TTC this year. But I'm concerned about safety for my dd & milk supply with the maca. Anyone used this? Anything I'm missing?
TIA!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I take it while nursing, currently on it right now.







I haven't been about to find solid studies, but rather went with the fact that it is a root veggie just with an added kick.


----------

